# A fun quote exchange



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Evening brought more cool weather and portents of another needed rainfront. I'm at the market exchanging admiring glances and compliments at a man's norwegian sweater from the security of my Filson. This 'lady' behind us made some supercilious crack about being OVERDRESSED. My new friend sighed and told me " There is a norwegian saying, There is no bad weather, just bad choices in clothing." I agreed and ( much louder) said " and some people are like slinkies. Totally useless, but fun to throw down stairs."


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*Interesting quotes...*



Kav said:


> There is a norwegian saying, "There is no bad weather, just bad choices in clothing."


I like this one:

Philip K. Dick: "If you can control the meaning of words, you can control the people who use the words"


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

I prefer the lighter approach to life

"There is no point in growing up if you can't be childish sometimes"-Tom Baker/Dr Who


----------



## nick.mccann (May 3, 2009)

'A witty saying proves nothing."-Voltaire 

"To be yourself in a world that is constantly trying to make you something else is the greatest accomplishment."-Ralph Waldo Emerson

And my personal favorite

“Nothing in this world can take the place of persistence. Talent will not; nothing is more common than unsuccessful people with talent. Genius will not; unrewarded genius is almost a proverb. Education will not; the world is full of educated derelicts. Persistence and determination alone are omnipotent. The slogan "press on" has solved and always will solve the problems of the human race”- Calvin Coolidge


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

"Sometimes in the heat of passion, the little head tells the big head what to do, and the big head should think twice about what you are doing." (Lorenzo, A Bronx Tale)

I apply this this rule almost everyday in my life :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

camorristi said:


> "Sometimes in the heat of passion, the little head tells the big head what to do, and the big head should think twice about what you are doing." (Lorenzo, A Bronx Tale)
> 
> I apply this this rule almost everyday in my life :icon_smile_big:


What head is he referring to?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
LOL. Now who was it, opined, "If you have them by their short hairs, their hearts and minds will follow!"


----------



## bp_bear (May 11, 2010)

The early bird gets the worm, but the second mouse gets the cheese.


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

Howard said:


> What head is he referring to?


Men have two heads :icon_smile_big:


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> LOL. Now who was it, opined, "If you have them by their short hairs, their hearts and minds will follow!"


Oliver North I think?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

camorristi said:


> Men have two heads :icon_smile_big:


That's right.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
....and indeed, "two heads are better than one!"


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

"Any day you can wake up to read the retraction on your own obituary is a good one."
-me


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

After the weekend election result or lack there of one in Oz I though of

'God is dead. Marx is dead. And I'm not feeling well my self.'

Which reminded me of that other famous Marxist, Groucho 'A man is as young as the woman he feels.':icon_smile_big:


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

ajo said:


> After the weekend election result or lack there of one in Oz I though of
> 
> 'God is dead. Marx is dead. And I'm not feeling well my self.'
> 
> Which reminded me of that other famous Marxist, Groucho 'A man is as young as the woman he feels.':icon_smile_big:


What did he mean by feel a woman? :confused2:


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

camorristi said:


> What did he mean by feel a woman? :confused2:


You need to ask?:biggrin:


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

The only way to keep your health is to eat what you don't want, drink what you don't like, and do what you'd rather not. - Mark Twain


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

camorristi said:


> What did he mean by feel a woman? :confused2:


I think he meant his wife.


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

Howard said:


> I think he meant his wife.


When I feel my wife I just feel my age. However there is, no I wont go down that path.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

ajo said:


> When I feel my wife I just feel my age. However there is, no I wont go down that path.


It's better not to,keep this board PG.


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*When I feel a woman*



ajo said:


> When I feel my wife *I just feel my age*. However there is, no I wont go down that path.


Then, what is your age? I wonder...:icon_scratch::icon_study:


----------



## Peachey Carnehan (Apr 18, 2009)

I profoundly believe it takes a lot of practice to become a moral slob. 
-William F. Buckley, Jr.


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

lovemeparis said:


> Then, what is your age? I wonder...:icon_scratch::icon_study:


A Gentleman does not kiss and tell.


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

ajo said:


> A Gentleman does not kiss and tell.


I thought it was bend her and tell


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

lovemeparis said:


> Then, what is your age? I wonder...:icon_scratch::icon_study:


I'm 36.


----------



## Peachey Carnehan (Apr 18, 2009)

Couldn't help pulling out another


"America may be unique in being a country which has leapt from barbarism to decadence without touching civilization. "
-John O'Hara


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

"If you drink, don't drive. Don't even putt." -- Dean Martin


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

"When I die, I want to go peacefully like my Grandfather did, in his sleep -- not screaming, like the passengers in his car." Jack Handey


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

"It's a recession when your neighbor loses his job, it's a depression when you lose yours." (Harry S. Truman)


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)




----------



## Peachey Carnehan (Apr 18, 2009)

I live in the American Gardens Building on W. 81st Street on the 11th floor. My name is Patrick Bateman. I'm 27 years old. I believe in taking care of myself and a balanced diet and rigorous exercise routine. In the morning if my face is a little puffy I'll put on an ice pack while doing stomach crunches. I can do 1000 now. After I remove the ice pack I use a deep pore cleanser lotion. In the shower I use a water activated gel cleanser, then a honey almond body scrub, and on the face an exfoliating gel scrub. Then I apply an herb-mint facial mask which I leave on for 10 minutes while I prepare the rest of my routine. I always use an after shave lotion with little or no alcohol, because alcohol dries your face out and makes you look older. Then moisturizer, then an anti-aging eye balm followed by a final moisturizing protective lotion.

-Patrick Bateman
American Psycho

strangely hilarious, as well as strangely informative.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

“Before you criticize someone, you should walk a mile in their shoes. That way when you criticize them, you are a mile away from them and you have their shoes.”-Jack Handey

“Sometimes life seems like a dream, especially when I look down and see that I forgot to put on my pants”- Jack Handey


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

"Last night I lay in bed looking up at the stars in the sky and I thought to myself, where the heck is the ceiling." - Scott Adams


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

camorristi said:


>


One of the best.Thanks.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

"The one thing I remember about Christmas was that my father used to take me out in a boat about ten miles offshore on Christmas Day, and I used to have to swim back. Extraordinary. It was a ritual. Mind you, that wasn't the hard part. The difficult bit was getting out of the sack." -John Cleese


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

Lets try some colloquial Australian curses,

"May your Chook's eggs turn to emus and kick your Dunny door down."


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

ajo said:


> Lets try some colloquial Australian curses,
> 
> "May your Chook's eggs turn to emus and kick your Dunny door down."


Who said that?


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

Howard said:


> Who said that?


Some wit whose name is lost to antiquity:icon_smile_big:

Do you need it translated in to US English?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

ajo said:


> Some wit whose name is lost to antiquity:icon_smile_big:
> 
> Do you need it translated in to US English?


That would be helpful.


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

Howard said:


> That would be helpful.


Back in the early to mid 20th century a lot of people who lived in the suburbs used to keep chickens hence chook's.

An outside lavatory was called a dunny, and for the most part they existed down the back of the block near where the chicken coop was. So the curse is that 'may your chooks eggs turn to emus and kick your dunny door down.'

Particullary while your in it.:icon_smile_big:

The was a subtitled version of the film The Adventures of Barry McKenzie. ( the mere mention of it still makes some people cringe) which was shown in England.

So 'Go shove your head up a dead bears [email protected]' translated from the Australian to the Queens English was 'place thy cranium in the sphincter of a deceased burin.'


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

ajo said:


> Back in the early to mid 20th century a lot of people who lived in the suburbs used to keep chickens hence chook's.
> 
> An outside lavatory was called a dunny, and for the most part they existed down the back of the block near where the chicken coop was. So the curse is that 'may your chooks eggs turn to emus and kick your dunny door down.'
> 
> ...


Thanks Ajo.


----------

